# Car stalled out after long time using it.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

After using the car for 2 hours non-stop I stopped at a convenience store. Car stalled out on a side road where nothing was going on about .3 miles down the road. The battery light came on and it stalled at the same time. I unplugged my phone charger, turned off the radio and turned off the A/C. She started right back up. The car never stalled before though so should I be concerned? 

Me and a mechanic were fooling around with the car yesterday, but it ran fine for like 6 hours total before this stalling occurred. The battery was also recently replaced like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Have your alternator tested


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Have your alternator tested


Any special place?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Any special place?


Every place that sells batteries offers free alternator tests.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

My very first car many years ago, i was like 15. I thought i could just replace the alternator in it myself. Well put it this way.

I was never able to drive that car again. There are so many wires and timing portals that makes it difficult. I screwed myself so bad! Never again!


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

Mine did the same, it was the alternator... got a rebuilt one for $167


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

June132017 said:


> After using the car for 2 hours non-stop I stopped at a convenience store. Car stalled out on a side road where nothing was going on about .3 miles down the road. The battery light came on and it stalled at the same time. I unplugged my phone charger, turned off the radio and turned off the A/C. She started right back up. The car never stalled before though so should I be concerned?
> 
> Me and a mechanic were fooling around with the car yesterday, but it ran fine for like 6 hours total before this stalling occurred. The battery was also recently replaced like 2 weeks ago.


This happened to me it's a week alternator
Replace before it dies



June132017 said:


> Any special place?


Pep boys


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

June132017 said:


> After using the car for 2 hours non-stop I stopped at a convenience store. Car stalled out on a side road where nothing was going on about .3 miles down the road. The battery light came on and it stalled at the same time. I unplugged my phone charger, turned off the radio and turned off the A/C. She started right back up. The car never stalled before though so should I be concerned?
> 
> Me and a mechanic were fooling around with the car yesterday, but it ran fine for like 6 hours total before this stalling occurred. The battery was also recently replaced like 2 weeks ago.


Cars don't just stall, unless you driving stick. Take it to a mechanic ASAP before getting stranded somewhere.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Cars don't just stall, unless you driving stick. Take it to a mechanic ASAP before getting stranded somewhere.


Actually, modern cars will stall if the alternator is bad or going bad. 
Insufficient current to power everything can lead to very wonky behavior including odd signals to the dash and other electrical components.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Me and a mechanic were fooling around with the car yesterday,


I'm a little concerned you have more faith in us than your mechanic. What did your mechanic have to say?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> My very first car many years ago, i was like 15. I thought i could just replace the alternator in it myself. Well put it this way.
> 
> I was never able to drive that car again. There are so many wires and timing portals that makes it difficult. I screwed myself so bad! Never again!


This doesn't sound right, What kind of car? 
I've changed dozens of them, there's usually 2 wires, I positive and a negative.

The older the car the simpler it would have been. Its literally 3-5 bolt.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

did you check gas cap for vapor lock. dont listen to guys who just want you to replace stuff. first question what kinda car is it..
disconect battery negative while running if it stays running. probably not alt. have free test at autozone


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> disconect battery negative while running if it stays running. probably not alt.


On older cars this was definitely true.

Many if not most newer cars will shut off if you do this. They need a complete circuit to run, by design. Disconnecting a battery cable breaks the circuit and kills the engine.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think we didn't quite put back a tube totally going into the engine after the air filter. Yikes. Seems to be running fine now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> After using the car for 2 hours non-stop I stopped at a convenience store. Car stalled out on a side road where nothing was going on about .3 miles down the road. The battery light came on and it stalled at the same time. I unplugged my phone charger, turned off the radio and turned off the A/C. She started right back up. The car never stalled before though so should I be concerned?
> 
> Me and a mechanic were fooling around with the car yesterday, but it ran fine for like 6 hours total before this stalling occurred. The battery was also recently replaced like 2 weeks ago.


Test your alternator.



June132017 said:


> Any special place?


Autozone does free testing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

We've had a couple incidents here lately where there was a gas mix up, supposingly. Two gas stations in different parts of town had somehow switched the diesel fuel and unleaded around. 🤦


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if the alternator checks out please dont take this car to a mechanic and expect him to fix it.
Problem is  he can let it run for an entire day or week and it wont stall . Your drive it and it stalls and starts back up thats a bad thing .
Its very hard to figure the problem out if it just restarts and never stalls at the shop.
What you can do . have mechanic check the engine computer with a scanner to see if it reported any faults.
Second option your mechanic that deals with no starts specialty shop will have a computer adapter it just plugs into your scanner port .
aldl connector . You will be required to put a deposit on this part usually 50 bucks it records the data when your car stalls and you try to restart it this device knows what signal is missing from the pcm its record . The mechanic will see this data to make any repairs .
To save you a lot of time and effort call around see if a shop has this tool . INFOLOGGER™ EVENT DATA RECORDER
and the dealer is not the best to repair problems but they will rip you off and charge you 5 times as much in my opinion and not fixing the problem correctly.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That new 5G tower you passed under did it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Check to see if your battery terminals are tightened properly and check the alternator, since you found something disconnected I suggest a new mechanic also, you working on your car with your buddy mechanic isn’t cutting it. Maybe try a professional shop as this is something you rely on to make money with and not a hobby car that you can afford to have broken down. I do some of my work but I’ve also been working on cars since I learned to drive almost 30 years ago and these new ones are getting to be too complicated for an untrained mechanic to work on


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This may sound crazy to the less faithful, but if you think it’s your terminal connection try bathing it in Coca-Cola. Sometimes it helps dissolve some of the dirt/rust built up. Did it with a old Lincoln Town Car. It was a temp fix though, Battery got replaced just a few days later.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

This is another reason Prii are the gold standard in the industry. The chance of an alternator going bad is exponentially higher than the chances of a moror/generator going bad.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> This may sound crazy to the less faithful, but if you think it's your terminal connection try bathing it in Coca-Cola. Sometimes it helps dissolve some of the dirt/rust built up. Did it with a old Lincoln Town Car. It was a temp fix though, Battery got replaced just a few days later.


I said the ends might be loose, nothing has been mention about dirty terminals, though if the ends are corroded then that needs to be fixed as it could be a cause too. Cleaning corrosion is a temporary solution, you need to replace the ends to stop the corrosion from coming back, maybe the wire. I had a car once that I kept cleaning the ends on but until I replaced them it would keep coming back. Though the cola does get in there the metals in the ends have absorbed something and will keep regrowing the corrosion. After he replied back that he found a improperly assembled tube or hose I think it's his mechanic skills that something isn't assembled right, not there is any real fault


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

a lot depends on the year, make, and model of the car


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lower your volume before watch. 





Try this. This might be your car problem.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> This doesn't sound right, What kind of car?
> I've changed dozens of them, there's usually 2 wires, I positive and a negative.
> 
> The older the car the simpler it would have been. Its literally 3-5 bolt.


Your sarcasm detector is broken I guess?


----------

